# Breeding my betta



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have done weeks and weeks of research and I have just one question about the supplies needed. I have read so many articles about what supplies you need and almost all websites have different supplies. Anyone know of a good list of supplies for me to use?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Supplies are going to be different for each person, best thing is to have a little of each on hand and see what works for you. Then get the supplies that work. I bet your talking about what to feed fry? That confuses the blue clue out of me!! I'm just asking my local breeder for mentor-ship if I decide to breed, and use what she uses. 

Hope you can figure it out


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

swoozie13579 said:


> I have done weeks and weeks of research and I have just one question about the supplies needed. I have read so many articles about what supplies you need and almost all websites have different supplies. Anyone know of a good list of supplies for me to use?


Mainly all you need is a heater, thermometer (REAL ONE), 10-20gal tank, and fry food (live is best- such as walter worms, banana worms, vinegar eels, baby brine shrimp, daphnia...) 
I use a rubbermaid tub (about 40 gal. long) as a breeding/ grow-out tank. 

If you have any other questions about the process, feel free to Private Message me


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> If you have any other questions about the process, feel free to Private Message me


And that's what you need right there, backup and someone with experience. Yay!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> And that's what you need right there, backup and someone with experience. Yay!


xD lol. Yay indeed!


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just one more question. Can i feed the fry Freeze-Dried Blood worms and nothing else? Or do i have to provide a variety?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

when their little they are too small to eat blood worms, you have to use teeny weenie food like microworms. and variety is important


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Freeze dried blood worms shouldn't be a part of any betta diet! Just as snackies! ^^ 
Feed your pair FROZEN blood worms (let them thaw). Mine love 'em!  

Betta fry need smaaaaalll foods.. like I posted above.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Where or how do you get all these microworms? I've never really seen them anywhere. One day, I would like to breed a pair but, food for the fry makes me nervous.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

You can buy them online from aquabid.com BasementBettas seems to sell a lot of cultures on there .... I think some members on here might be selling them, you might have to ask around.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Thanks its an idea to try breeding but, If I couldn't find the food that idea would have ended quick.






JKfish said:


> You can buy them online from aquabid.com BasementBettas seems to sell a lot of cultures on there .... I think some members on here might be selling them, you might have to ask around.


----------



## bettagirl17 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Breeding your Betta*

I don't claim to be an expert in breeding betta fish. All I've done is gathered information I've researched regarding the breeding of these beautiful fish. In my research, there have been really fascinating things that I've discovered about how to breed betta fish. For a start, you need a female betta fish. These are pretty hard to come by. But since you have one, you're good to go. Most petstores only stock the more flamboyant male bettas. However, if you search hard enough on the net, or ask your local petstore nicely, they will probably be pointed in the right direction. Female betta fish are pretty dull compared to their male counterparts. Some are pretty colorful but their fins are usually a lot shorter than the males. It is also possible to keep female betta fish together in an aquarium whereas you can't do that with males (in fact, you shouldn't keep the female betta with the male either - or anything that even looks remotely like a male betta eg fantail guppies - they will be attacked).
Good Luck!:lol:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

There are breeder packages on aquabid as well, they give you a group of foods you can feed for once price. Also Baby Brine Shrimp eggs, microworms, banana worms, walter worms are good. Decapped baby brine shrimp is good for new swimmers too (the egg shells are removed, you don't need to raise these). I just put my order in today and a local breeder is sending me some microworms. I dont even know if I'll breed yet! haha Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't reccomend using any small culture food like VE or MW. I used them for awhile but I refuse to now. They have no nutritional value....your fry won't grow very well on them. IMO BBS is the best food and mix in a little egg yolk and you'll get some nice growth.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

MrVampire how do you feed egg yolk? I have always been worried it would soil the water or something.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are a few ways to feed egg yolk. Nowadays many prefer to dilute them in water and use a small spray. I don't use this method because the spray often jams. In the old days people squeezed it through cloth so the egg yolk would breakup into small particles. I simply take a small pinch and dilute it directly in the tub/tank.

Too much leftovers will spoil the water. But if you give the right amount, it shouldn't spoil the water. Besides, partial wc will take care of it.

@MrV. : As far as I know, worm type of food contain more fat. They tend to boost growth more than shrimp like foods which makes them more .... compact (?)....... I wouldn't say worms have little to no nutritional value.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't go around spouting unfounded stuff like that. I know plenty of breeders producing excellent fish with a start of VE or MW. There's way more evidence that starting BBS too early can cause issues so a small worm food is a great choice for the first 7-14 days.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Helpful Breeding Tip:

When your male makes the bubblenest...TURN OFF THE FILTER. The filter can suck in the nest and if the female already "laid her eggs" they could succk the eggs up.

Hope that was helpful! Happy breeding!

_____________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As you can see...lots and lots of different ways to spawn and rear fry...lot of choices, opinions, opinions based on personal experience, fact and myths...etc.....lots of rights ways to do this...its finding what works best for you, your breeding and what you have available to you...it can vary from spawn to spawn even with the same breeders.....

Good luck.....


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

OFL's got the right idea besides I have a feeling this wont be your last sapwn  So you can always try something else some other time...


----------

